# Clark University Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher (3P-11P Mon-Fri)*
Institution:
*Clark University*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/01/2021

Type:
Full-Time


*Company Description:*
Founded in 1887, Clark was one of the first all-graduate institutions in the United States. Today the University is a highly-ranked, student-centered institution educating approximately 2,350 undergraduate and 1,150 graduate students to be imaginative and contributing citizens of the world and to advance the frontiers of knowledge and understanding through rigorous scholarship and creative effort. This commitment to scholarship and inquiry reflects the University's commitment to "challenge convention and change our world" and to address issues of critical importance to society. It is also reflected by Clark's many national and international distinctions, including recognition for its diversity and inclusion efforts, innovation, community engagement and impact, as a top green campus, and for having a distinguished geography and international development program. Clark has also been included in the groundbreaking Colleges that Change Lives guide since it was first published in 1996.
Clark is located in Worcester, Massachusetts, a dynamic, diverse city "on the rise." The second largest city in New England, Worcester is home to 11 institutions of higher learning and is increasingly recognized for its growing healthcare and biotechnology communities, its thriving cultural scene, and as a vibrant food hub
*Job Description:*
This position is located within the Clark University Police Department. The Clark University Police Department is responsible for ensuring a safe environment for the students, faculty, staff and public by providing services twenty four hours a day, seven days a week, weekends and holidays included. Under the general supervision of the Dispatch Coordinator, the Dispatchers that staff the Clark University Police Dispatch Center operate as a primary point of contact for life or property emergencies and general Police and parking services.

Advise, direct and interpret emergency calls for service, and initiate Police, Fire and or EMS as needed.
Monitor Worcester Police communications for incident adjacent to the University, and dispatch Police if necessary.
Document complete and accurate information into the computer aided dispatch system (IMC).
Operate two way radio communications for Police, Fire and EMS, including Clark University student EMS.
Receive, relay and transmit pertinent LEAPS/CJIS information from the State Criminal Justice Information System (CJIS) terminal.
Initiate notification to appropriate University officials or students, in the event of an emergency.
Monitor intrusion, duress and fire alarms on the CBORD alarm system.
Utilize and transmit video recordings of incidents through the Universities CCTV system (Axis Camera Station).
Assist with distribution of temporary parking decals. 
Assist with tasks deemed necessary by supervisors or Officers.
Monitor and utilize card access system.
Receive, record and disseminate lost and found property in accordance with the Clark University Police lost and found policy.
Assist the students, staff, faculty and the general public in the lobby of the Police Department.
Prepare and transmit work orders to the University Physical Plant Department.
Sign out keys for authorized students, staff or departments in accordance with the Clark University Police key policy.
This is an essential position therefore, employees will be required to report to work during inclement weather and may be required to stay past their shift in the event there is no relief.
*Requirements:*

High School diploma or equivalent is required.
1 year of previous dispatching experience required.
Must have first aid and CPR certification within 1 month of hire.
Must be dependable, flexible and able to work all shifts including days, weekends, evenings and holidays.
Must possess excellent written and interpersonal communication skills including the ability to be calm under pressure.
Must be able to multi-task.
Must possess typing skills and knowledge of different computer programs.
Must be able to successfully pass an on the job training program.
This is a Full-time position with excellent benefits, which include employee and family tuition benefits, 4 weeks' vacation, generous retirement plan, free use of campus fitness center and many more.
*Additional Information:*
Clark University embraces equal opportunity and affirmative action as core values: we believe that cultivating an environment that embraces and promotes diversity is fundamental to the success of our students, our employees and our community. This commitment applies to every aspect of education, services, and employment policies and practices at Clark. Our commitment to diversity informs our efforts in recruitment, hiring and retention. All positions at Clark share in the responsibility for building a community that values diversity and the uniqueness of others by exhibiting integrity and respect in interacting with all members of the Clark community to create an atmosphere of fairness and belonging. We strongly encourage members from historically underrepresented communities, inclusive of all women, to apply.
*Application Instructions:*
To be considered for this position, you must submit your credentials online. Create a *Clark University Careers* Account by clicking on the *APPLY NOW* button below. You will be able to upload the following documents, which are required for consideration:

Resume
Cover letter
See the FAQ for using our online system. Please contact us if you need assistance applying through this website.
Already have a Clark University Careers Account? Login to your account to add documents or update your account.
Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until the position is filled. Salary will be commensurate with skills and experience.
A successful background check is required upon acceptance.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Clark University

Online App. Form:
http://clarku.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=131616&jobboard=148


----------

